# Stizo's Fishing Report for Monday, 21 Feb 05



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

My son and I fished from 5:30 to 8:30. We picked up 8 fish with four keepers. My 3 year old out-fished me! He caught 5 and I caught 3. But mine were all keepers, so HA! He and I had a blast. I will post some photos. I have not moved my house since I moved it there in early January, so depths and rigs are all the same as earlier reports. I say don't fix what isn't broken, so I will remain. Ice is just fine as far as I can tell. I see alot of people removing their houses, and using 4 wheelers. I will be using the 4 wheeler again soon too, but not until March. Stizo


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

Stizo, are you still over by "Africa"? We fished over there once in about 35 ft, popped two 11 inche perch as soon as we got there, then got nothing. We we over by TT when we had good luck Saturday. My cousin went back on Monday and caught a few, but the big one is still in there, waiting for someone to feed him. Man I wish we could have landed that fish. It haunts me in my dreams at night. I have never actually saw anyone shake trying to real in a fish before.


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

Boy,

Yeah, I have only moved my house once this winter. I have been in the same spot for about 8 or 9 weeks now. The fishing has been improving in the last two weeks. Stizo


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

how's the pressure there? haven't been back since christmas and hear there are a ton of houses off 83. we need darling back to even the pressure...


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

The pressure is nonexistant. People are leaving my area to fish off of Toten Trail boat ramp. All of the reports (other than mine) point right at Toten Trail. I think that because the fishing has been reported as lots of numbers, and Boy's cousin lost a big one there, people are moving in from Timbuck2. I like it. I see hide nor hair of other fishermen within 1/3 to 1/2 of a mile from my house.

I think Toten Trail is attracting all of these people because it is 10-12 miles closer than my access point. There is a bar, restaurant, and Hwy 83 close by. Pretty conveinient for people. I have not seen the little city everybody is talking about, because I never have to drive past there. Too many people for me anyhow. Stizo


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

i like it when people follow the crowd of houses, more bare fishing spots to pluck all to yourself. 8) i usually fish velva bay area all season also, there are just so many islands to choose from. i'm looking forward to getting back there for some late ice action with geese flying overhead..


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I was there 2 weeks ago and a goose flew over us. I have no idea what any of the bays are called, but i have been going back around the big cabin where the public hunting land meets up with the water. Whatever that is called?


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

Fishhook,

That is where I am too. My house is out there about a mile and a half away from either boat ramp\ toward the SW. It is getting nice and quite out there. Just the week before, I had many people driving past from across the lake. I thought that was a little wierd. But as of Monday, I was lucky if I even saw a vehicle within a mile. Most people had to work on President's Day I suppose. Stizo : )


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've been out 3 times this week and I haven't seen the Toten Trail zoo since I drove by Sunday afternoon. Lots of houses but not as many trucks, I assume b/c it was "post tourney".

I've been on the NE side and there hasn't been anyone around other than a random house or truck. Kinda nice.


----------

